#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Liefdesverdriet

## xgriekx

Slm,

Nou ik zal maar zo beginnen ben een griekse jonge van 24 en ben verliefd op een marokkaanse meid, ben moslim elhamdullillah en zij houdt ook van mij. we zijn 2,5 jaar bij elkaar heel leuk en aardig ensow nooit ruzie. Ik wou nog vorige jaar naar haar ouders stappen om het te vertellen maar zij vond dat nog niet nodig ze was net 18 en ze ging naar school ze vond dat allemaal te snel gaan en ze wou pas dat ik rond haar 20 haar hand zou vragen na haar school. 

Maar toen was ze met de zomer vakantie op vakantie geweest en is ze daar met haar neef verloofd door haar ouders :frons:  en zij was zo naaif om geen nee te zeggen.

Nu durft ze niks aan haar ouders te vertellen maar aankomende zomer moet ze gaan trouwen ze wil dat ook niet en houd nog steeds van me. ze heeft veel broers en omdat het haar neef is is ze bang dat de hele familie ruzie gaat maken als ze stopt. met die gedachtes word zij en ik gek dat ze weg gaat van nederland ze is ook met school gestopt. 

Heeft iemand een oplossing voor mij wat ik wel kan doen om het nog goed te laten aflopen voor ons allebei. we hebben geprobeerd elkaar te vergeten maar dat lukt dus niet. En als het zo door gaat word de situatie steeds erger. 

Nou dit was mijn verhaal ik hoop dat jullie me wel ermee kunnen helpen.

Mvg,

----------


## Dunyaya

> Slm,
> 
> Nou ik zal maar zo beginnen ben een griekse jonge van 24 en ben verliefd op een marokkaanse meid, ben moslim elhamdullillah en zij houdt ook van mij. we zijn 2,5 jaar bij elkaar heel leuk en aardig ensow nooit ruzie. Ik wou nog vorige jaar naar haar ouders stappen om het te vertellen maar zij vond dat nog niet nodig ze was net 18 en ze ging naar school ze vond dat allemaal te snel gaan en ze wou pas dat ik rond haar 20 haar hand zou vragen na haar school. 
> 
> Maar toen was ze met de zomer vakantie op vakantie geweest en is ze daar met haar neef verloofd door haar ouders en zij was zo naaif om geen nee te zeggen.
> 
> Nu durft ze niks aan haar ouders te vertellen maar aankomende zomer moet ze gaan trouwen ze wil dat ook niet en houd nog steeds van me. ze heeft veel broers en omdat het haar neef is is ze bang dat de hele familie ruzie gaat maken als ze stopt. met die gedachtes word zij en ik gek dat ze weg gaat van nederland ze is ook met school gestopt. 
> 
> Heeft iemand een oplossing voor mij wat ik wel kan doen om het nog goed te laten aflopen voor ons allebei. we hebben geprobeerd elkaar te vergeten maar dat lukt dus niet. En als het zo door gaat word de situatie steeds erger. 
> ...


Als jullie echt van mekaar houden,moeten jullie ook wat moeite doen.
Dat zij neen zegt tegen haar neef met als reden dat ze nog niet aan trouwen denkt. En halfjaar later kan je haar hand komen vragen. Tis haar leven en niet die van haar broers. Ik zou ervoor vechten !

----------


## xgriekx

maar ze gaat in de zomer trouwen als het goed is ze zijn bezig met zaal zoeken enz enz ik zat te denken naar haar vader toestappen en zeggen dat ik van haar hou. ik vind het echt raar hoe een vader dat toelaat dat haar dochter gewoon met school stopt enz :frons:

----------


## Dunyaya

> maar ze gaat in de zomer trouwen als het goed is ze zijn bezig met zaal zoeken enz enz ik zat te denken naar haar vader toestappen en zeggen dat ik van haar hou. ik vind het echt raar hoe een vader dat toelaat dat haar dochter gewoon met school stopt enz


ja dan wordt et tijd dat ze direct iets onderneemt! 
Naar die haar vader zou ik niet gaan,dan maak je het maar erger.
Laat haar dit oplossen,mss dat ze zelf naar die neef kan bellen en zeggen dat ze hem niet wilt en dat em alles maar moet stoppen.

Dat meisje heeft toch nog zelf iets te zeggen hoop ik,of wordt alles in haar plaats geregeld? Ik bedoel die kan toch nee zeggen?

----------


## xgriekx

nou ze is heel erg naaif en hoe ze ja zegt word alles geregeld ensow. is best wel strenge familie. en zij heeft het al bijna geaccepteerd ik bedoel ze is daarvoor gestopt met school en ze accepteerd dat ze gaat trouwen terwijl ze niet wilt. want ze zou 3 maanden terug al wat eraan proberen te doen maar lukt niet helemaal en ik weet niet wat ik kan doen om haar toch ook te steunen en te helpen

----------


## Dunyaya

> nou ze is heel erg naaif en hoe ze ja zegt word alles geregeld ensow. is best wel strenge familie. en zij heeft het al bijna geaccepteerd ik bedoel ze is daarvoor gestopt met school en ze accepteerd dat ze gaat trouwen terwijl ze niet wilt. want ze zou 3 maanden terug al wat eraan proberen te doen maar lukt niet helemaal en ik weet niet wat ik kan doen om haar toch ook te steunen en te helpen


Tis dat ik weet niet hoe zij is. Probeer via haar broers mss. Neem contact op met iemand, geraak er mee bevriend en leg et hem uit. Ouders begrijpen dat niet,omdat ze van oudere generatie zijn,ma die haar broer zal dat wel begrijpen en iets aan doen. Probeer op die manier dan. Succes!

----------


## xgriekx

Dank je wel  :Smilie:

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> Slm,
> 
> Nou ik zal maar zo beginnen ben een griekse jonge van 24 en ben verliefd op een marokkaanse meid, ben moslim elhamdullillah en zij houdt ook van mij. we zijn 2,5 jaar bij elkaar heel leuk en aardig ensow nooit ruzie. Ik wou nog vorige jaar naar haar ouders stappen om het te vertellen maar zij vond dat nog niet nodig ze was net 18 en ze ging naar school ze vond dat allemaal te snel gaan en ze wou pas dat ik rond haar 20 haar hand zou vragen na haar school. 
> 
> Maar toen was ze met de zomer vakantie op vakantie geweest en is ze daar met haar neef verloofd door haar ouders en zij was zo naaif om geen nee te zeggen.
> 
> Nu durft ze niks aan haar ouders te vertellen maar aankomende zomer moet ze gaan trouwen ze wil dat ook niet en houd nog steeds van me. ze heeft veel broers en omdat het haar neef is is ze bang dat de hele familie ruzie gaat maken als ze stopt. met die gedachtes word zij en ik gek dat ze weg gaat van nederland ze is ook met school gestopt. 
> 
> Heeft iemand een oplossing voor mij wat ik wel kan doen om het nog goed te laten aflopen voor ons allebei. we hebben geprobeerd elkaar te vergeten maar dat lukt dus niet. En als het zo door gaat word de situatie steeds erger. 
> ...


luister jonge ze neemtje in de maling als se echt vn je hield dan zou se hoe dan ook nooit met dr neef trouwen denk eve goed na man die dwang huwlijk bestaat niet meer en geloof me geen een marokaanse meisje di ein nederland woont zou dat doen se zou eerder weg van huis gaan dan dat 1 tip vertrouw marokaanse meisjes nooit als se aleen iemand ziet die geld heeft ofso dan is se zo weg vanje je moet hard zijn pakken en wegooien die handel als die gen eje echt graag wou zou se je nooi rlos laten dues kijk uit ik hoor wel vanje

----------


## xgriekx

het is gewoon waar broer ze gaat verloven en weg van NL 
ik dacht dat ik een goeie speciale meid had gevonden .
soms denk ik dat het beter zou zijn een meid met grote mond die wel wat tegen durf te zeggen. deze is absoluut geen golddigger of iets anders. deze is niet net als die nederlandse marokanen hier is echt goed opgevoed.
het is gewoon een pijnlijke einde voor mij en haar denk ik gewoon uit elkaar gaan. en ik wil dat echt niet maar maak haar steeds gekker ensow elke keer als ik erover praat met haar begint ze gewoon te huilen.
was het maar gewoon een leugen zou nog wel dan beetje wat aan te doen zijn maarja denk het beste is gewoon een nieuwe chick zoeken

----------


## misstheluxe01

Heeii,

Geef de hoop en moed niet op jongen, Houd jij in werkkelijkheid echt ziels veel van haar? en zij van jou?
Ga niet opzoek naar een ander meid, praat goed met haar hier over, desnoods stap je af op 1 van haar broers en maak je daar een praatje mee!
Uithuwlijken komt haast niet meer voor in Marokkaanse gezinnen zowel hier in NL als in Marokko het meisje kiest er uit eindelijk helemaal zelf voor.
Als jij echt van haar houd en zij echt van jou, dan trouwt zij niet met haar neef uit Marokko. en laat ze jou komen om haar hand te vragen of ze nou uit een streng gezin komt of niet de islam is strekker dan het geloof en Inshallah komt alles goed, Hoop het allebeste voor Jullie beiden Inshallah met Allah S.W.T zijn wil dat jullie het perfecte paar voor elkaar zijn hier op aarde Amien inshallah.

Gegroet

----------


## Mika'il

> Slm,
> 
> Nou ik zal maar zo beginnen ben een griekse jonge van 24 en ben verliefd op een marokkaanse meid, ben moslim elhamdullillah en zij houdt ook van mij. we zijn 2,5 jaar bij elkaar heel leuk en aardig ensow nooit ruzie. Ik wou nog vorige jaar naar haar ouders stappen om het te vertellen maar zij vond dat nog niet nodig ze was net 18 en ze ging naar school ze vond dat allemaal te snel gaan en ze wou pas dat ik rond haar 20 haar hand zou vragen na haar school. 
> 
> Maar toen was ze met de zomer vakantie op vakantie geweest en is ze daar met haar neef verloofd door haar ouders en zij was zo naaif om geen nee te zeggen.
> 
> Nu durft ze niks aan haar ouders te vertellen maar aankomende zomer moet ze gaan trouwen ze wil dat ook niet en houd nog steeds van me. ze heeft veel broers en omdat het haar neef is is ze bang dat de hele familie ruzie gaat maken als ze stopt. met die gedachtes word zij en ik gek dat ze weg gaat van nederland ze is ook met school gestopt. 
> 
> Heeft iemand een oplossing voor mij wat ik wel kan doen om het nog goed te laten aflopen voor ons allebei. we hebben geprobeerd elkaar te vergeten maar dat lukt dus niet. En als het zo door gaat word de situatie steeds erger. 
> ...



Hoe is het verlopen

----------


## Muwahhidah

> maar ze gaat in de zomer trouwen als het goed is ze zijn bezig met zaal zoeken enz enz ik zat te denken naar haar vader toestappen en zeggen dat ik van haar hou. ik vind het echt raar hoe een vader dat toelaat dat haar dochter gewoon met school stopt enz


Subhan'Allaah wat raar is, is dat jij zijn dochter gebruikt, dat is pas raar. als hij zijn dochter van school af haalt is dat zijn keus, waar jij niets te maken mee hebt. zeer respectloos dat jij met zijn dochter gaat zonder haar eerst te huwen, niet zaken gaan omdraaien!

jij pleegt zina met haar en gaat vervolgens bemoeien met zaken die jou helemaal niets aan gaan, ga tawba verrichten en vergeving vragen voor de onrecht die jij haar vader hebt aangedaan, en niet enkel denken aan jou begeerte.

zonder de toestemming van een vader----> heb jij niets te zoeken bij zijn dochter

----------


## Ruqayyah

hhahhaahhahah omg wat een adviezen geven de ''moslims'' niemand die tegen hem zegt dat hij uit de buurt van dat meisje moet blijven. dat het haram is dat hij een relatie met haar heeft wejoow wat is de oemah ver verwijderd van de islam

----------


## Ruqayyah

> Subhan'Allaah wat raar is, is dat jij zijn dochter gebruikt, dat is pas raar. als hij zijn dochter van school af haalt is dat zijn keus, waar jij niets te maken mee hebt. zeer respectloos dat jij met zijn dochter gaat zonder haar eerst te huwen, niet zaken gaan omdraaien!
> 
> jij pleegt zina met haar en gaat vervolgens bemoeien met zaken die jou helemaal niets aan gaan, ga tawba verrichten en vergeving vragen voor de onrecht die jij haar vader hebt aangedaan, en niet enkel denken aan jou begeerte.
> 
> zonder de toestemming van een vader----> heb jij niets te zoeken bij zijn dochter


hij zag enkel zijn begeerte zijn lust, niet de zonden en niet de onrecht wat hij zichzelf heeft aangedaan en andere

----------


## Muwahhidah

> hhahhaahhahah omg wat een adviezen geven de ''moslims'' niemand die tegen hem zegt dat hij uit de buurt van dat meisje moet blijven. dat het haram is dat hij een relatie met haar heeft wejoow wat is de oemah ver verwijderd van de islam


Subhan'Allaah idd te triest voor woorden

----------


## Cleo_patra

Ontvoer der :P

----------

